# Choosing a filter. Advice?



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Hiya! I'm going to be upgrading my 5.5g to a 10g tank relatively soonish. It holds Tiger Endlers, and some cherry shrimp and snails. However both my shrimp and endlers are in breeding pairs So I worry about internal filter sucking in my baby fish/shrimp. Could I just keep the sponge filter I currently have and get away with it in the 10g or would an HOB with a sponge over the intake be a better choice? I'm short on cash at the moment due to no income, so I'd rather take the cheapest route possible, but I wanted to ask your guys' thoughts on the matter. I can also just get another sponge filter and have two in the 10g. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

You could easily do 2 sponge filters I think! But that 10 g will be quickly filled! I have an aquaclear mini on mine! Works well for me! The intake haze a sponge predicted on it that gets clogged if I forget to rinse it with every water change! Good luck


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're not adding any new fish one sponge is enough. If you add fish, just keep up with your water changes.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

The sponge filter may take less space if it's the kind that sticks to the glass?? Otherwise I'd just keep your sponge and add a hob if funds permit. There are always members selling cheap or maybe even find one free.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The sponge filter is fine! You're not keeping messy polluters in the tank, so you can add an hob when the timing and funds work for you.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

Sponge filters the way to go!


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Is the tank planted? In my old heavily planted 10g, one sponge did not circulate the water enough which meant the plants near the filter did great but the ones on the other side were stagnant. My suggestion is to keep an eye on the classified section and craigslist for a cheap HOB. Grab a cheap stainless steel intake filter from eBay or Canadian Aquatics to protect the babies.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I have one of those sponge filters with two sponges on it to filter my 10gal planted shrimp tank. I have it hooked up to one of the air outputs of a dual air pump (not sure what kind it is). It circulates the water pretty well and everyone seems to do fine


----------

